# The Supplements Thread



## Guitarist (Apr 28, 2016)

Can we talk about supplements?  Vitamins, minerals, joint and other supplements?

I take D3 twice a day, on doctor's advice, plus a multivitamin, and I'm thinking of starting magnesium but the only way I've found it is in a pill with calcium and zinc.  I don't think I need calcium (I drink milk occasionally), but maybe I do.

But why are these pills so HUGE?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2016)

I take a LOT of supplements, although I've been lax about taking them every single day like I used to.  I've always had trouble swallowing pills since I was a kid, so sometimes they dissolve in my mouth before I get them down.  Rather take supplements than prescription drugs, and so far it's been working for me.

  I always take capsules over tablets, I think they dissolve easier in your system and easier to get down.  I couldn't swallow the large softgels either after awhile of fish oil, so now I use the NOW liquid lemon flavored, which is the preferred natural triglyceride form.

I take Magnesium Citrate all the time, I think it's really important for muscle support (even the heart) and relaxation, also helps avoid cramping_._I take 300mg (2 capsules) of Natural Factors brand on most days.  I won't take any calcium supplements anymore, I feel I get enough in my diet and I don't want calcium buildup in my arteries, my father in law had a major stroke because of that.  Too often the calcium goes into the arteries instead of the bones, I take Vitamin k2 to help with this.

I take at least 2,000 IUs of Vitamin D3 almost every day, and up to 4,000 in winter.  I also take a multi vitamin/mineral, currently using Solaray 'iron-free' Once Daily.  Iron free since I'm post menopausal, I heard it was best for your organs not to have excess iron in your system if you're not menstruating anymore.  Only way to get rid of it is to give blood.

Too many others to list all at once.   What I do is take all the vitamins out that I want, open the capsules up and dump the powder into a small glass jar with a cover.  I add a small spoon of organic Turmeric Root powder, and a small spoon of NOW Chlorella powder, and a dash of black pepper.  Then I add just an inch or so of orange juice and shake.  I drink that down quickly and rinse with a little more OJ.  I follow that with a tablespoon of the fish oil.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 28, 2016)

That mixing-them-up and adding orange juice sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, when I was trying to swallow them one at a time it took forever and was very uncomfortable for me.  The vitamin D3 and Lutein I take are tiny softgels, so I do take them with a glass of water separately.  I sometimes put a dropper of liquid tincture of Milk Thistle in the water for liver health.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 29, 2016)

I found some plain magnesium tablets at the grocery store today so bought the bottle, even though I couldn't see the pills inside and there was no "actual size" drawing on the label.  They're about the size of a old-fashioned aspirin tablet, but fatter, so I cut the one I took tonight in half.  Not bad to swallow.

Hmm .. I thought this was a good thread topic too!  Thanks.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 29, 2016)

My GP told me people "our" age should be taking vitamin D ,it keeps the muscles and bones strong 
I have only just started taking it  I take a 50+ women's supplement for a while when I feel I need it ..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2016)

I take a Calcium/D/magnesium/zinc tablet every day.  Sometimes I buy the 50+ vitamins and the fish oil tabs, but I usually suspect I'm wasting my money on those.


----------



## jnos (Apr 30, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> My GP told me people "our" age should be taking vitamin D ,it keeps the muscles and bones strong
> I have only just started taking it  I take a 50+ women's supplement for a while when I feel I need it ..


Our doctor told my husband to take Vitamin D3 for low level depression. I don't need it as I get out in the sun more and already take an antidepressant.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 30, 2016)

Ah, the supplement scam. 

Years ago, when the soil was still fertile and the resulting foods were filled with vitamins and minerals, there was rarely a need for supplements. 

Now, there's a manic race to stuff ourselves with every new pill the docs think will "do something" for us.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah, when your doctor tells you your D3 levels are way too low, you sorta want to start taking D3.  And I'd much rather take an OTC supplement to help me sleep than a pricey prescription I might get hooked on.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 30, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah, when your doctor tells you your D3 levels are way too low, you sorta want to start taking D3.  And I'd much rather take an OTC supplement to help me sleep than a pricey prescription I might get hooked on.



True.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 30, 2016)

I take a multivitamin, D3 and one Calcium/magnesium pill per day.  Used to take other stuff, but didn't think I was getting any benefit so I stopped.  I also take melatonin to help me sleep.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 30, 2016)

I take a multivitamin, fish oil, flax seed oil and Areds 2 for my eyes, used to take calcium, but quit as I'm afraid of the buildup too.


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2016)

I take calcium and D and a magnesium, all prescribed by physician/bb.


----------



## Lon (May 3, 2016)

I have started sprinkling Tumeric in my soups, eggs, certain other dishes


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Can we talk about supplements?  Vitamins, minerals, joint and other supplements?
> 
> I take D3 twice a day, on doctor's advice, plus a multivitamin, and I'm thinking of starting magnesium but the only way I've found it is in a pill with calcium and zinc.  I don't think I need calcium (I drink milk occasionally), but maybe I do.
> 
> But why are these pills so HUGE?


My doctor said with increased age we need more calcium.  So I take Calcium with Vitamin D, fish oil, and a multivitamin.  I also take melatonin to sleep.  I don't know why the pills are so big and I have choked on them before.  I try to drink a big gulp of water with them instead of a sip.


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

A good friend of mine recently recovered from the flu, that had become bronchitis.  His doctor told him that all the supplements he took (cinnamon, some sort of red rice thing, etc.) had helped him recover. 

I wondered why they all hadn't actually prevented, rather than just "helping." 

I think I'm kinda like SifuPhil in that regard -- what are they all for?


----------



## d0ug (May 4, 2016)

Well do we supplement plants? Yes it is called fertilizer because the soil now does not have those minerals. Also plants don’t need many minerals to grow. Do we supplement animals? Yes look at all the minerals added to your pet food because it is not available in the normal foods. If you told your vet you were going to feed your dog only table scraps he would probably say are you trying to kill your dog. The farmers are always giving their animals mineral supplements. Do we need to supplement I will let you decide.


----------

